# Naja for sale



## snaketats (Oct 27, 2008)

Can’t seem to get into the classified section.

Adult female naja melanoleuca approx 6ft 
£150

Yearling Male naja Nivea EUCB18 approx 3ft £175

UKCB 17? Pair suphan naja kauothia £250 pair.

(All above together £400)
Possibly a pair of spring bok aspidelaps lubricus lubricus 

Dwa or PSL only I will check so have your papers.


----------



## GT2540 (Jan 31, 2012)

Hi,

Are the suphan related and who breed them?

Cheers


----------



## snaketats (Oct 27, 2008)

GT2540 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Are the suphan related and who breed them?
> 
> Cheers


Pm sent


----------



## snaketats (Oct 27, 2008)

Kaouthia pair deposit recieved
Nivia Male on hold.


----------



## GT2540 (Jan 31, 2012)

Nice to meet you Steve

Nice snakes


----------



## snaketats (Oct 27, 2008)

GT2540 said:


> Nice to meet you Steve
> 
> Nice snakes


And you too Russ. Enjoy those little beauties.


----------

